# Shoe shine box?



## NavyCharles24 (Feb 23, 2011)

Howdy all. I am brand spanking new to this Forum.
I hope to learn a lot from you all.
I have DeWalt Router, Bosch Router Box, Porter Cable Jointer, Craftsman Miter Saw
and a bunch of other tools.

So I am reading my owner manual, running through a few scrap pieces of lumber/wood just to get a feel, an introduction to it all.
I am loving it Yes.

I am NOT looking at Building a House right away, right?
But I have had this decades long passion to, now get this.....drum roll.....
Build a Shoe Shine Box!
I am retired Military and so well, shined shoes are a must.

ANY IDEAS?
SUGGESTIONS?
.pdf?

I want it simple that even a Knuckle Head like me can understand and execute.

Any ideas?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Charles, welcome to the community...


I did a quick Google search "shoe shine box plans" and a ton of stuff came up... lots to look at...

Little projects like these are great little teaching/learning tools. Good Luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Free plans ,plus free plan for a router table..

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/6945-free-stuff.html

shoe shine box woodworking plans and information at WoodworkersWorkshop.com

===========


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Charles

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard Charles, and thank you for your service.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome to the site. There is a wealth of information here, so read, learn and share your experience good or bad for others to learn from.

There are plans on page 20 of this pdf for a simple show shine box.

http://www.ksre.ksu.edu/library/4h_y2/4h167.pdf

Darrin


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Charles. 
God bless you for your service to our country.
What were you in the Navy?


----------



## NavyCharles24 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dr.Zook said:


> Welcome to the RouterForums Charles.
> God bless you for your service to our country.
> What were you in the Navy?


Yes sir, United States Navy, 24 Years, Naval Aviation.
Forced to retire, sadly.
Now I work for local burgermeister!


----------



## NavyCharles24 (Feb 23, 2011)

THANK YOU everyone. I appreciate the Welcome.
Once I learn how to use my tools, I will make a small box, shoe shine box etc and post the pictures.
I think it's a community effort yes? 
I contribute heavily to the Mercedes Benz forum, Harley Davidson forum and Suzuki Forums, so here is another Forum, Gosh I love the Internet, don't you?


THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE!




TwoSkies57 said:


> Hey Charles, welcome to the community...
> 
> 
> I did a quick Google search "shoe shine box plans" and a ton of stuff came up... lots to look at...
> ...


----------

